
Ask HN: Need advice – I can't decide on a side project to work on - meridion
I have a full-time job as a software engineer. I&#x27;m in my 20s, and my eventual goal is to create something of my own (a software project) on the side which can earn me money, so that I can focus on it full-time and quit my full-time job.<p>When selecting a project I focus on the following criteria:
1. There is an actual need for it
- Since it&#x27;s something that I want to bring me decent income one day, it should be marketable. I can&#x27;t just create something and hope people will like it. Also, not in an over-saturated market. The world doesn&#x27;t really need another dating app, or another todo-list app.
2. It is fun to implement
- It should be exciting to work on. For example, finance-related software can be a money-maker, but I find it utterly boring. I don&#x27;t want to dread working on my own side project.
3. I can work on it on my own
- I want it to be something I can create the foundations of on my own - not something I need partners from the start. I would only involve more people when the project reaches maturity.<p>All of the ideas I&#x27;ve had so far cover only 2 of the 3 criteria.<p>When  I start working on a project that covers only 1 or 2 of the 3 criteria, I immediately give up on it and start searching for another one.<p>My current job involves work on Android, but it&#x27;s not something I&#x27;m particularly passioinate, so that fails criteria 2.<p>In terms of my interests, there&#x27;s entertainment (movies and video games), healthy living (workouts, gym, diets), travelling, educational videos, MOOCs, 3D printing, 3D graphics. I believe all of those are over-saturated in terms of software solutions, but I&#x27;m happy to hear your thoughts on this.<p>I&#x27;ve also read several past posts on HN on the same topic, including PG&#x27;s essays. But I just can&#x27;t notice any obvious problem that is not already solved.<p>Is there any advice you could give me? Or a framework I should follow? Or perhaps ideas that come to mind?
======
talvi
You’re going to fail so don’t stress so much about finding the perfect thing
first. If you want to make a business to replace your job you’ll need to learn
how to run a business. So do anything first that you can motivate yourself to
do.

Set aside a couple grand for business expenses (hosting, compute, marketing,
and freelance costs for work you outsource). Follow the first idea that you
would want to succeed even if you find no one else wants it.

What ideas have you had? You only posted about what industries you don’t like.

~~~
meridion
One idea was a workout mobile app with achievements (badges) - Duo Lingo for
workouts. You pick a ready-made workout plan (or create your own) and it gives
you badges to reward your progress and encourage you to keep going. What
concerns me is that the market is over saturated - a quick search in Google
Play shows hundreds of results for workout apps.

Another idea was improving the renting experience in London (where I'm based).
There are so many new flat listings here that it's hard to find the ones you
like. My idea is to crawl over the more popular agencies' websites and
organize the listing information neatly with extra customizable filters, such
as "1 mile away from a tube station" or "bedroom that is at least X sq.m."
(for the ones that have an included floor plan). I haven't actually tried out
that idea yet, and it would definitely solve a problem all my friends and I
are having - we all go through a miserable experience in finding a flat.
However, one problem would be that some of the agencies' ToS prohibit
crawling.

I also had an idea about a Citymapper-like tourist guide mobile app, but with
the pandemic, that won't be relevant anytime soon.

~~~
talvi
I’d say do the second one as it solves a problem you have. At the very least
you get that. Also make sure you set up the business properly so that you are
protected personally if the business does break ToS and you’ll learn that
process as well.

